# Do animals appear to be frightened of you?



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Animals generally like me, but sometimes cats walk away from me when I try to stroke them (I think it's the same reason they turn their backs when people try to take photos of them ). I absolutely love animals, even though I find dogs a bit scary. I think animals will generally like people who don't intend them harm or try to upset the animal - animals are very open-minded and accepting most of the time.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Offtopic but Ive noticed INFPs have a "good" use of Ne, piquing their natural curiosity w/ cool questions like these.

Respective to the topic though, it generally varies. I'd guess thats normal for an ENTP?


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

I like animals in general, and would never harm them, but the feeling isn't always reciprocated sadly. My nervous nature I think kind of upsets them. 

Cats and birds though seem to really take to me.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

People always jokingly call me the dog whisperer because animals usually warm up to me really quickly, even if they don't usually like strangers.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

It depends on the animal for me. Squirrels are slightly curious, but run away. Stray cats on the sidewalk stare intensely at me and run away as I approach. I walk to work every day by the way.

People's cats in their house usually ignore me, but I like cats so I gravitate toward them and scratch their head, chin, and back. This makes them be all like, "Holy crap! What is this awesomeness!?" and they want to hang around me until I go somewhere else, then they seem to slightly gravitate toward me. I've owned several cats and been around many others and never had one bite or scratch me other than in play. And I've rubbed every cat I've pet "the wrong way" from head to tail and from tail to head. It might just be the cats I've pet don't mind.

Dogs in cars or behind fences bark at me. Little dogs on the sidewalk bark at me and try to guard their square on the sidewalk. I act as if they aren't there and they usually jump out of the way as I get close. Large dogs walking with their owners passing by me try to come up to me and if the owner doesn't keep them away, the dog merely passes right next to me and slightly lifts it's head up. I put my hand down to pet it's head, but usually the dog just keeps walking. One time I was walking home and suddenly felt a slight push on the back of my leg. It startled me and I saw a black Lab-type dog in the corner of my eye depart from behind me to a nearby yard. It never even looked back at me. I wondered where it came from and why it ran into me. When I'm visiting someone who has dogs in their house they come over to me and want to lick and sniff me the whole time I'm there.

As far as personality type, the general consensus seems to be on the fence between INTP and ISTP.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I petted a deer by feeding it a piece of banana. It was a great feeling to gain trust from a random wild animal. I think it got killed after being hit by a car. There goes my banana.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Linnifae said:


> Animals seem to get hyper around me (in a good way)


This is somewhat like my experience as well. I believe animals do respond to and can sense the energy of people.


----------



## ghenwa (Apr 10, 2012)

The animals I'm interested in generally hate my guts, so it's a bit disappointing. The only exception is snakes, as one I met by chance recognized me months later and tried to approach me. 

Dogs will jump at the chance to jump on me, while if I even step near a cat or a rabbit they'll eye me warily until I walk away. Birds are strangely calm around me? As in, if I walk past it sits on the ground or on a fence less than two feet away from me and _stares. _Spiders like me fair enough - there is currently one residing in my room and keeping away insects. Ladybugs like finding their way into my hair. The grasshoppers!! They're everywhere and aren't even afraid arghdsfgkj There seems to be a trend here, with the insects...

Looking back through the thread, I was not aware that you weren't supposed to look dogs in the eye? That's the first place I look to maybe that's why cats run away...


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

ghenwa said:


> Looking back through the thread, I was not aware that you weren't supposed to look dogs in the eye? That's the first place I look to maybe that's why cats run away...


That was the first place I naturally looked, but then read that you weren't supposed to because it was challenging them, so now I purposely stare them in the eye because I'm man and they're dog. I read that with dogs, but more so wolves, it is considered of lower status to look away first. So far none of the dogs I've done this to seem to respond any differently than if I didn't and they always look away first.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Coke said:


> I petted a deer by feeding it a piece of banana. It was a great feeling to gain trust from a random wild animal. I think it got killed after being hit by a car. There goes my banana.


LOL what the...but yeah I love all animals, sometimes I have schizo moments where I hallucinate that they're talking to me.  Perhaps they are...


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm... animals definitely like me. Always have. I've always been the animal person of the family. I get along well with all sorts. My mom, though, is also good with animals, and she is an ESFJ. She's very intuitive when it comes to people and animals. For me, it is the same. I just get a good grasp of the animal's individual character (lol, sounds so deep, it's not really -- but animals do have their own character) and proceed.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Pets tend to be very loving and very obedient toward me. I'd guess it's the result of balancing my Fi compassion with my Te discipline~


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

When I was pretty young, sometimes. I was very neurotic as a kid. Now that I've grown up, cats and dogs absolutely love me.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

it seems like animals aren't frightened. i don't see animals all that often though, in recent years, and because of an allergy don't have any pets.

we had pets when i was a kid, before the allergy developed, and they never seemed afraid of me.

last year an adorable little kitten for some reason decided for a couple of days to follow me around everywhere, whenever i was outside, it just took to me and sort of "adopted" me or something...i wanted to know if it belonged to anyone to see if i could adopt it (despite the allergy) so it would have everything it needed if it didn't have a home. after a few days i never saw the kitten again...

yesterday i met a guy for the first time, who had his little dog with him, and the dog immediately raced up to try to play with me (that's what the guy said the dog was doing, it wasn't barking and certainly didn't try to attack me or have any body language of aggression or fear or anything, it seemed happy). it was odd because the guy said the dog had never done that before with anyone. i don't know why that happened, but clearly the dog wasn't afraid, lol


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

For the most part, animals love me. Of course, there are the mistreated or misguided ones that will attack anyone on site because their own abuses them, but I don't see those that often. Even deer tend to approach me, which freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## DreamStepper (Feb 27, 2012)

Never. I've taken care of abused animals.. they always warm up to me.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep, and they'd better be; hunting is one of my hobbies. Cats run away like crazy and then stop and stare at me. I think I should check my vital functions in case I've become a ghost or a vampire or Death himself. 

Dogs love and respect me, but if they are aggressive they get scared when I step up and shoo them.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope. They like me and I like them. I can't stand cruelty to animals, too.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

They tend to like me.
I love them and usually say hello or at least indicate the same through body language (unless they're loose and bothering my dog - then they get shooed), so that would be why. I've had animals seem to like me when it's not the norm for them, and I chalk that up to my knowing how to behave around them in a friendly and non-confrontational manner.


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

It seems to have a lot to do with body language and tone of voice. Animals are so intuitive when it comes to that kind of thing, but the language is fairly easily decoded. I think animals sense when a person has a lack of consideration or awareness of their needs. I know a family who have two dogs and both are afraid of the husband, though he seems not to realize it...and he's oblivious to their needs in general, I think.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

That.

I'm a nervous, unpredictable person. Other people's pets don't seem to like me. Usually they seem a bit scared. Once in a while, aggressive. It doesn't help that I like to act weird around cats since I view them as strange, unpredictable, unfeeling creatures.


----------



## Giga Blender (May 22, 2012)

I am exceptional with every animal I encounter, I treat them all with respect until they warm up to me, exactly how I'd want someone to treat me, and it seems to always work for me. Everything from bees (which I am deathly allergic to) to wild bobcats have warmed up to me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Cats love me. Dogs want to kill me. Women romantically dread me.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

domesticated only: the dogs wanna play tag and the cats either don't mind me or start rubbing on my leg. Everything else I seem to scare away - poor pigeons lol.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Animals like me. Sure they do. Certainly in fact.


----------



## WhatItTakes (May 31, 2012)

No animals HATE me for some reason lol
Except cats so I like them


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Animals like me generally. Cats seem to love me though I prefer dogs. Even cats that are really shy may come over to me. My friend had a shy cat like that and she was astounded at how the cat came right up to me and was affectionate.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Animals tend to like me. Cats are generally drawn to me. Dogs make a beeline for me before anybody else, and that's upsetting because dogs make me nervous.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Most animals like me. It's probably 'cause I like them. In a group of friends, I'm the one most likely to ignore them and whatever's going on in favor of chilling with the cat/dog/insert-animal-here.


----------

